# Breaking blades



## ALBeam (Feb 5, 2013)

I recently got a Skil 16" Scroll Saw and am having trouble with blades breaking. i've adjusted the tension with no change. They all break at the same place, just as the teeth begin at the top of the blade. Could this just be cheap blades or something out of sync with the saw itself?


----------



## jordanp (Feb 1, 2013)

Normally when i break blades in my scroll saw it is because I have it overtightened, or i'm applying too much pressure when cutting thicker stock. I would maybe try another brand/package of blades and rule that out.


----------



## oldwormy (Mar 23, 2013)

You can over tighten the clamps and break blades. More tension is better than less. Since it is breaking at the holder maybe the top holder is out of line. Put a blade in the top without putting it in the bottom and see if the blade tilts to one side or the other. If so, the clamp screws need work.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Or you blade are dull and you are forcing the wood against it to cut,you know scroll saw blades get dull after 1/2 hour of use ,depending on the type/thickness of the wood .
I think you should try Flying Dutchman blades,start with Polar #3 and tension it well ,adjust the speed accordingly and you'll be good to go.


----------

